# TEAM OGF logo embroidery



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We now offer select embroidery services, courtesy of Keeping You in Stitches, in Dennison Ohio.

Supply your own shirt, and Tim can do tournament shirts, polos, and sweatshirts.

Click here for pricing > http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/merchandise.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cool. one question about the package. it says screen name and real name. is it both or is it one or the other? if both how would that be set up? 

EZBITE 
"tom" 

above the pocket? or can i just stop confusing things and work it out with the sticher? guess i still need to know if it's one or both.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's a blank shirt already, we had him do our staff shirts with the real name above the chest pocket, and screen name on the left sleeve cuff (shortsleeve). You could always do one of each over both front shirt pockets.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I can't seem to find the embroidery on your own shirt link anymore. Where did it go???


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys Tim down at Keeping You in Stitches is a great guy i was down at his shop yesterday getting everything laid out for my Tournament shirts for my circuit. He does some great work and i would say check him out. Did a real nice crappie up for another guy while i was there looked Sweet.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. If you PM OGF member "bttmline" he can hook you up on the embroidery.


----------

